

Ask HN: Tax implications of selling a website? - dangrossman

I recently sold a website of mine for $90,000 through Flippa. I am a single member LLC (not taxed as a corporation) and the agreement, and payment, were between the buyer and the LLC.<p>Will this be taxed as ordinary income, or a capital gain?<p>In previous years, revenue from the site and expenses associated with running it have been reported as part of the gross sales and ordinary expenses of the business. I held this website and domain for more than one year.
======
michael_dorfman
Obviously, you should talk to your accountant.

But: it seems to me that if the website was an asset of the LLC, then the sale
of that asset would be viewed as income of the LLC on the corporate tax
return, but since corporate taxes are on profits, that income may be offset
(in whole or part) by various expenses.

------
johng
Should be long term capital gains since you had it for more then a year.

